# my oppinion of this web



## WillmaN (Jul 13, 2003)

yo me cago en vuestra puta madre, grand{isimos hijos de la gran perra, mamadores de vergas sbrosas como el coño de heidi y de su madre
sons of bitch 
bastards
stupids


----------



## OldKupo (Jul 13, 2003)

why the fuck are you posting this shit?


----------



## Tigerbite (Jul 13, 2003)

probably same reason u post shit all over this forum...so...y do u post shit?


----------



## OldKupo (Jul 13, 2003)

HEY! KILLAROMS! Your the one who posts shit!. Now then, would you shut up for once. This moron is flaming us in another language. PS: Everything i post is not flames, like http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4...t=0#entry109280


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 13, 2003)

o.O wtf was that all about...... ithink he should be banned or suspended


----------



## OldKupo (Jul 13, 2003)

Exactly. That is why i posted my reply.


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 13, 2003)

i was saying that willman should be banned or suspended


----------



## OldKupo (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, that is what i ment. I ment the reply before i started flaming killa.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 13, 2003)

Babelfish translation:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I cago in yours puta mother, grand{isimos children of the great dog, mamadores of sbrosas yards like coño of heidi and its mother



This topic has been closed, reported, and WillmaN will be dealt with.







-Tempest out.-


----------

